# Subscapularis Repair



## orthopaedic01 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure how to code this arthroscopic sx: The subscapularis was repaired with 2 Revo suture anchors, one placed medially and one laterally in the lesser tuberosity. The medial suture was passed into mattress fashion, the lateral suture in simple fashion to achieve a footprint-type reapproximation to the tendon tuberosity. 
The DX is subscapularis tear.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 17, 2009)

this would be still a rotator cuff repair 29827 w/ 840.5 if acute/current

4 rotator cuff tendons:
Supraspinatous
Infraspinatous
Teres Minor
Scapularis


----------

